# plumbing vent through side wall



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Check with your local Building Dept.
Through a wall? - how far from any windows/doors?
Any roof penetration, if done correctly, will/can outlast the life of the roof.
"RF"

You say "zero openings" - got any vents?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Under the IPC which is what we are under the answer to your question is no.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"Javiles"
Thank you! 
"RF"


----------



## basan (Mar 24, 2012)

it would go trough "gable wall".
There are doors and windows but that should not be an issue because vent pipe would be above the roof - correct? 

instead going strait through the roof it would have two 90 degrees elbows going AROUND eve and above roof.


bath/kitchen exhaust vents will go through side and i will have ridge vent.

electrical entrance will probably go through roof so it would actually be 1 opening


----------



## basan (Mar 24, 2012)

Javiles said:


> Under the IPC which is what we are under the answer to your question is no.


can you explain why please? is it because of the two elbows?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Any stack that you off set will now require a cleanout at the base of that stack, also distance from the fixtures needs to be accounted for. in some areas visual appearance will also prohibit that installation. That vent stack serves multiple purposes. Neutralizing pressures in the plumbing system. Access to the drain system. And sewer gas drafting. When the plumbing in that home was designed and approved all those thing were taken in to account modifying that layout is in its self a code violation, Get a good reputable roofer; make sure he pulls permits, the flashings get inspected, no reason for concern if all the work is done correctly.


----------

